# air



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

For ppl who run air stone, sponge filter.
What kinda air pump you use and how many sponge filter/air stone can you run?

I used this small air pump that came with 6 air pipe. But I can run 2 filter each so a total of 12. If I run a sponge filter without a stone n run the 2nd line with a air stone one line won't work. In order for it to work I have to run 2 same of whatever.

I try 3 on each pipe but won't work as good. Slow air running.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Better grammar would really help answer your question better, but I will try. 

First off "what it takes" to run a sponge filter, is really up for opinion. On top of that it will vary make to make, model to model, size to size, and some other variables. So there is no simple answer that is going to work for everybody. 

Here is an example of what I mean: I use sponge filters for supplementary purposes only, so I might have different expectations than you. Also since they are only for adding supplement bio filtration, I happen to use an air pump (obviously a given). While air pumps are better for this (other things make this true too) since they move water through at a slower rate I usually try to run a lot of air through so I dont get what I personally constitute as "too little flow", and still get the best of both worlds (bio (low flow) and mechanical (high flow; usually done with a powerhead though) filtration).

Now by "air pump that came with 6 air pipe" I am assuming you mean a pump that came with 6 air outlets. So for someone like me I might only run 2 sponge filters (3 outlets per sponge) on 1 air pump. Some one expecting less flow, might split or use them 1:1. For instance, on one of my Petco air pumps (its the biggest model they have), I use all 4 air outlets to power 1 ATI Hydro Sponge V, but note this is also a big sponge. So to a degree it comes down to opinion. 

As for air pumps, I have had good luck with Petcos, I like how they are cheap and come with all needed supplies for an entire setup. The draw back with those is they are not the quietest pumps, nor are they super powerful. Another suggestion would be Fusions, they are reasonably priced and are good all around. Whispers are not that bad either but way over priced for what they are. If you need power the Coralife Luft Pumps, are the way to go, they can handle pretty much any thing you can throw at them and are very nice units, of course you have to pay for it though.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since i have more than a couple of tanks ; i need a bit of a bigger pump...i currently am running a Supreme AP-100 made by Eugene Danner...price was around $150.00..i am running about 75 airstones or so.....i can probably run another 50 or more on top of what i am running now..might be a little too much for you lee ; but you might want to take a look at one like this......

http://www.kensfish.com/product1404.html

it should run at least 25-30 airstones.....these pumps put out a lot more pressure than other pumps so you can run deeper tanks as well as shallow ones...i would suggest that you use a separate valve for each airstone or filter....that way you can adjust so they can get equal airflow.....

tech....this site has members from many different countries....they do their best to get their point across in a language that they are not accustomed to.....kind of like you trying to speak Mandarin to someone....


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> tech....this site has members from many different countries....they do their best to get their point across in a language that they are not accustomed to.....kind of like you trying to speak Mandarin to someone....


Well, this is something I did not know. Obviously its not a huge deal to me, but you also have to understand, most people I see on the internet are not from different countries and only speak and write in English. Yet they still have poor grammar, either way I did type truth. If he is Mandarin, with no real classes in English, thats actually pretty good.


----------

